# Home Page announcement



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I may have missed a thread about this, but has anyone else noticed what Melissa put on the Home page??

"*All Puppy purchases need to be approved by me first. Send me the puppy, I will keep for one month and evaluate. I will then send results and info on husband intervention. YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!* "

ound: Melissa, are you checking to see who is paying attention? Has this been on there for a while or am I just waking up now? :suspicious:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marj, that has been there for weeks now, LOL!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I noticed about a week ago and though it was hilarious.
I just noticed the shopping icon. I really am off my game.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I noticed it a while ago but now I read the headline every day to see if it has changed. It makes me smile everytime.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

LOL, ya thats been there for awhile. Wonder who she's referring to?!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Yea I noticed it a couple weeks ago to...now I look at it every day also!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

It's been there for a few weeks and it's been put on there after Leeann posted puppy pics on FB attributing them to Amanda and others.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wait if it is for me, anyone who wants to convince my DH is more than welcome  I am willing to trade him for a more puppy friendly one!!! What I don't get is his reactions and games screams I need another Neezer!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

marjrc said:


> ...Has this been on there for a while or am I just waking up now? :suspicious:


Yup, Time to wake up!

I had a kick out of it the first time I read it!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> Wait if it is for me, anyone who wants to convince my DH is more than welcome  I am willing to trade him for a more puppy friendly one!!! What I don't get is his reactions and games screams I need another Neezer!...]


Mine will pet and play with a puppy, but will not cuddle. I am hoping he'll change by the time we get our first puppy...or second....


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

It's been there for awhile, Miss Marj, and makes me laugh everytime I go on the Forum.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marj! LOL


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> It's been there for a few weeks and it's been put on there after Leeann posted puppy pics on FB attributing them to Amanda and others.


Guilty one here. LOL Melissa commented she was updating the forum on my puppy picture for Amanda. I was wondering how long it would take for someone to notice LOL.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

NO NO NO! Let's go with this- maybe Jim is on to this with the forum and I am going to get surprised??? I already have 3 puppies picked out from a very special litter so I will let it be a surprise!!!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Saw this several weeks ago and wondered who the author was . . . hilarious. Also wondered about the story behind it . . .


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Alright, fine. I guess I asked for it. :suspicious: What can I say? I'm behind !!!!!! ound: 

I almost never go to the Home page because I click on my notifications in my email and then go from there. I always click on 'new posts', though in my case, there are 150 of them every day ! :frusty:

Amanda, but of COURSE hubby is surprising you. I mean, you deserve another puppy, right? :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sheesh. It took me 5 DAYS to reply to my own thread here!!!!!! 

View attachment 22288​


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Marj...you are bad...ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj just give him a red boa and he can come to national. I just want to know where you are going to put Julie's pin


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

ROFLMBO !!!!!!! ound:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Heck I missed it too-seems like I have never been on the home page so may be missing a lot of stuff.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

MARJ! You are a NUT! 
(No pun intended ound


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:biggrin1:


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*Puppy Evaluation*

Too funny! I saw it the first day it was up and got a good laugh out of it. I was thinking I could volunteer my services to Melissa in case she had too many puppies to evaluate at one time! Keep me in mind as your assistant Melissa!:biggrin1:


----------

